# Taste of the Wild



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

This is only for those who feed Taste of the Wild. Can you switch varieties ot TOTW cold turkey, or should you switch gradually, as you would when switching brands? The protein content of the Pacific Stream is lower than the other varieties (except the new lamb variety). Two of our dogs will eat anything you put in front of them, but our new minipoo, Potsie, is much pickier. He won't eat the Pacific Stream variety, but seems to like the Prarie Bison and Venison one (I got him a small bag of that to see if he liked it). I don't want to feed two different foods, so I'd like to get the Prarie for all 3 dogs at the next bag, but I don't want to cause digestive upset.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I switch routinely between the Pacific Stream and the Prairie Bison, using a large bag up, then switching to the other until that large bag is eaten. Rebel doesn't have a problem with it.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is what I fed prior to Raw and my girl with tummy issues did better on the Prairie Bison. Mixing was tricky for her - but I have heard many that can handle it have little to no issues.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I attempted to switch back and forth too, however, Penny would only eat the Prairie Bison. Thankfully, I was able to return the Pacific Stream and get more of the Prairie. I saw they had the new lamb one, been wondering of she will eat that. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> I switch routinely between the Pacific Stream and the Prairie Bison, using a large bag up, then switching to the other until that large bag is eaten. Rebel doesn't have a problem with it.


I have read that this is a good thing to do as dogs can develop allergies if fed too much of the same protein.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

penny_ann said:


> I attempted to switch back and forth too, however, Penny would only eat the Prairie Bison. Thankfully, I was able to return the Pacific Stream and get more of the Prairie. I saw they had the new lamb one, been wondering of she will eat that. Has anyone tried it?


My Tractor Supply only has the large bags, and I'd like to try a small bag of lamb to see if my picky one (Potsie) will eat it. The other two will eat anything you put in front of them. ig: With 3 dogs, I want a food that all of them will eat! Potsie won't eat the Pacific Stream variety (he won't eat the salmon oil I drizzle over Fonzie's food either). :argh:


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

It's my understanding that the 3 different flavers of Taste of the Wild do not have the same base, so switching between flavors should be done gradually if you are concerned about tummy issues.

Also, you can ask if they carry samples. Many stores that sell food will carry samples, but they don't usually make it known.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like you have a non-fish eater!
Dog Food Reviews, Ratings and Comparisons (click Dog Food Reviews)

Here you can read the ingredient list (and what it means) for most commercial dog foods, incl. TOTW.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Since my original post, Potsie has settled in, and isn't so picky - yay! I'm now to the point of mixing 1/4 old food (Pro Plan) and 3/4 TOTW. I've got the Pacific Stream mixed with the Bison variety, and he's still eating it, so I'm hoping his fish aversion is declining. I guess his taste buds had to become acclimated. 

Picky eaters don't do well in my house. Potsie turned up his nose completely at his breakfast two days ago (he wasn't fed again until dinner time), and and since then, he's been eating MUCH better - little stinker!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I finally got a small bag of the lamb TOTW at my local Tractor Supply yesterday. The poodles love it! It has the same % of protein and fat as the fish, so these two varieties should be good ones to rotate. The other varieties have higher protein percentages (and fat, too, I think).


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

I use TOTW as well. We started out with the Bison and our Standard Poodle loved it! However, it gave him terrible (clear the room) gas!! We switched to the Pacific Stream formula and problem solved! Taste of the Wild in my opinion is the best dry food for the price.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

My dogs are doing fantastic on the new Sierra (lamb) flavor! I will probably rotate between the Pacific Stream and the Sierra. The switch didn't cause a problem at all, I guess, due to the identical protein and fat contents, even though the protein source is different. The other flavors have higher protein and fat contents.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Does anyone else use the use the wetlands formula ? I know there is some concern about allergies and the chicken... We switched to that formula because it was the closest to what they were eating before but are thinking about changing because of Hoolies ear ( yeast) problems. I figure it wont hurt to try a food change. I have to say that my dogs love this food.. they bot have been pretty picky eaters and our Greyhound actually come to my DH and asks for her dinner now lOL! Before it could sit the who;e day and she would eventually eat


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I rotate the Pacific Stream (fish) and the Sierra (lamb) because those do not have chicken. My guys loved the other formulas too but any chicken/poultry makes it not an option.

I have to admit that the spoos have the nicest firm poops on Pacific Stream even though it is not rated as good as the other formulas. :amen:


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Mine got excessive eye boogers when I gave them the bison formula, so I won't give them that anymore. I'm going to stick with the Pacific Stream and the Sierra.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Got Penny the Sierra (lamb) last weekend. She loves it! Yay! Now we can switch between the bison & lamb.


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

I feed my standard the dry Prairie formula mixed with the canned in one of the 3 different canned varieties. She seems to really love it.


----------

